# GPS Receiver for DSLR



## happycranker (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, Anyone recommend a GPS receiver for my Nikon, I have looked at Dawntech. But not sure how reliable or accurate they are and do they all measure altitude as well?

Cheers.


----------



## Sean Needham (Mar 14, 2012)

Depends on how much you are wanting to spend really, and the level of robustness... First off on the list, top end would be the Nikon GP units (but either this would stick outside of the weather sealing on the camera or need another cable to make it work on the 10 pin), then down there a bit further would be the Promote Systems GPS-N-1 with two different versions, the 10 pin and the USB version (both on Amazon for 149$ US at the moment), and then there is the Opteka GPN-1 which whilst cheap isn't that bad a performer (though I wouldn't want to fart in it's general direction in case I damaged the shell!).


----------



## erro (Mar 14, 2012)

If you already own a smart-phone you can just download an app like MyTracks which lets you plot a track on a map. This track can then be exported in various log-file-formats and I think LR4 can read at least some of those formats.


----------



## happycranker (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay thanks, I has read from Jeffery Friendl's blog about the GPS Motion X app, so tried it on my old IPhone and it works really well and is very accurate, but not sure how well the battery will hold up for a days shooting though?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 12, 2012)

I use the Nikon GP-1 which does the job and comes with cables for both types of plugs.


----------



## erro (Apr 12, 2012)

happycranker said:


> Okay thanks, I has read from Jeffery Friendl's blog about the GPS Motion X app, so tried it on my old IPhone and it works really well and is very accurate, but not sure how well the battery will hold up for a days shooting though?



I used my Samsung Galaxy S2 Android phone while on a 7 hour sailing trip recently, and that took about 40% of the battery. Don't know how that translates to iPhone though.

http://g.co/maps/amqhf


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 13, 2012)

There are a number of other options.   One I have mixed feelings about is the Solmeta N2.  It is exactly what I want in a GPS but it was a bit flakey.  My first unit failed on first use.  They replaced it without problem but you have to send it back to China.  The second is a bit flakey, but about 98% of the time it works (once in a great while it won't lock, once in a great while it won't charge (though even then it still works off the camera)).

The reason I have mixed feelings (you might think I would really dislike it) is that it was well done -- it has its own battery that lasts a long time, but it also will take camera battery (automatically) if its own is dead.  It has a mode which will turn off the GPS signal to the camera if it looses satellite lock, OR it will allow you to retain the last setting (e.g. you are on a walking tour and enter a building).   It has is light and small, connects nicely to the camera.  It has heading as well as location.  And it wasn't expensive.

I find this kind of unit (or the Nikon) much better than an external unit trying to pair up a log with shots.  I realize that's easy and could be done with a phone, but it's very nice to just have it already in the NEF.  No PC's, no Androids, no flakey third party software involved.   Just plug it in and it's indelibly in the NEF.


----------



## MrsNikon (Apr 18, 2012)

I have the Foolography Unleashed for my D700 (the model is called the Unleashed D200+).  I took it on vacation recently and it works great.  Sure, you lose the signal inside but I think that happens with most GPS units I believe.  I like the fact that I don't have a cord issue.  I use it with the Holux M-1200E Receiver.  It isn't the cheapest deal in town but so far so good!  I got mine from B&H in NYC.


----------

